# Kid with CL????  Pics  on page 2



## dhansen (Apr 2, 2011)

Can a 1 month old kid have CL?  My little buckling has a lump on his jaw, but it almost seems like it's bone, rather than an absess.  It is solid and doesn't move.  My does came from a CAE CL free herd so I don't know.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 2, 2011)

Incubation is typically 3-6 mos.  I've *never* seen a kid w/ CL.  Ever.  And I have CL+ does.
Salivary cyst?  
Best way to *know* is have a vet look at / lance / test to be sure, but if I were wagering, I'd bet "no".


----------



## dhansen (Apr 2, 2011)

The thing is that it is hard as a rock, not like a cyst or boil.  I will watch to see if it grows/changes for a few weeks and possibly have "goat friend" look at it before I go to the vet.  $ is scarce and vets are very expensive.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 3, 2011)

There's two things I'd be looking for on a kid that age- one would be milk goiters (if there are two and they are symmetrical) and the other would be an abscess from a sharp piece of hay.  Our very first bottle baby got an abscess below the jaw and our vet explained that often when they're first sampling hay they aren't chewing well and a sharp piece will puncture the throat and "migrate."  It typically causes a pretty good sized abscess, but it most certainly is not CL.  He lanced it, we did a round of antibiotics, and the baby was fine in no time at all.

I'd check for a fever first thing.  If he's running a temp then it's a safe bet that's an infection from a sharp piece of hay.  Ours had a high fever without ever going off his bottle, so little piggies like that can sometimes hide infection.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Apr 3, 2011)

where on jaw .. is it around tooth? could it be a tooth.. maybe coming in?


----------



## poorboys (Apr 3, 2011)

remember the doe I was talking about, that was borned with a lump under her eye, or so I thought, i made a vet appointement, and then cancel because it looked like it was going away, now to my dismay she has a lump on both sides of her jaws, looks like a chipmuck, so off to the vet she goes on wed. this week, i'll let you know what they say, but like i said she was born with this, never seen anything like it before.


----------



## poorboys (Apr 3, 2011)

I'M WITH  SMITHURMOND ON THIS, I LOOKED UP AN ARTICLE ON MILK GOITER, AND IT LOOKS JUST LIKE WHAT MY DOELING HAS, STILL TAKING HER TO VET. AND PLUS CL DOES'NT USUALLY SHOW UP ON A GOAT UNTILL AROUND 8 MONTHS OLD.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 3, 2011)

I had a kid with milk goiter last year, she indeed looked chipmunky.  But she wasn't born with it, it developed because of her singleton gluttony and her dam's rich milk.


----------



## poorboys (Apr 3, 2011)

THAT'S WHY I'M TAKING HER TO THE VET, IT JUST CONCERNS ME CAUSE SHE WAS BORN WITH IT IT REALLY DOSEN'T SEEM TO BOTHER HER. HER TWIN SISTER DIED, THE DAY AFTER THEY WERE BORN AND SHE LOOKED HEALTHER THAN THIS ONE., AND THE DOE THAT HAD THEM NOW HAS ONE UDDER THAT DOE'SNT HARDLY PRODUCE AND SHE WAS MY HEAVEIST MILKER. I KNOW IF THEY DON'T NURSE ONE SIDE, THAT SIDE COULD DRY UP, BUT SHE WASN'T LEFT NOT BEING NURSED OR MILKED OUT. JUST ONE OF THOSE WHAT THE HECK HAPPEN???


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 3, 2011)

poorboys said:
			
		

> THAT'S WHY I'M TAKING HER TO THE VET, IT JUST CONCERNS ME CAUSE SHE WAS BORN WITH IT IT REALLY DOSEN'T SEEM TO BOTHER HER. HER TWIN SISTER DIED, THE DAY AFTER THEY WERE BORN AND SHE LOOKED HEALTHER THAN THIS ONE., AND THE DOE THAT HAD THEM NOW HAS ONE UDDER THAT DOE'SNT HARDLY PRODUCE AND SHE WAS MY HEAVEIST MILKER. I KNOW IF THEY DON'T NURSE ONE SIDE, THAT SIDE COULD DRY UP, BUT SHE WASN'T LEFT NOT BEING NURSED OR MILKED OUT. JUST ONE OF THOSE WHAT THE HECK HAPPEN???


If I remember correctly, kids can be born with goiter caused by iodine deficiency.  I don't know much else about it, but maybe it'd be worth asking the about.


----------



## dhansen (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, but this is not a soft abcess.  It is hard like bone.  He is a single kid and gets LOTS of milk from mom.  I suppose the sharp hay thing could be the cause, but it is still not at all soft.


----------



## poorboys (Apr 3, 2011)

my doelings was'nt soft either, it's kinda mushy around but has a harder spot in the center. will be glad to find out what it is!!!!  here's a pic, i think if it was milk goit

er would'nt it be in the bottom jaw???


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 3, 2011)

dhansen said:
			
		

> Ok, but this is not a soft abcess.  It is hard like bone.  He is a single kid and gets LOTS of milk from mom.  I suppose the sharp hay thing could be the cause, but it is still not at all soft.


The abscess mine had from the hay was not soft at all.  It was like a big marble beneath the skin.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 3, 2011)

poorboys said:
			
		

> my doelings was'nt soft either, it's kinda mushy around but has a harder spot in the center. will be glad to find out what it is!!!!  here's a pic, i think if it was milk goit[url]http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/thumbs/70474_img_3059.jpg[/url]er would'nt it be in the bottom jaw???[url]http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/thumbs/70474_img_3057.jpg[/url]


Yeah, that's not where you'd see milk goiter.  It's beneath the jaw.  I'll dig out a pic of ours when she had it.

It's not the best pic to show it, but you can see the lump in the throatlatch area.  She had a matched set.


----------



## dhansen (Apr 5, 2011)

So this abcess feels like it is attached to the jaw bone and it is hard.  He is acting like a normal, happy buckling.


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cheek bite?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 5, 2011)

If it is a tooth abscess, it can take a very long time to finally soften. I see jaw abscesses in alpacas and the abscess can take months to soften.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 5, 2011)

...............


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 5, 2011)

Only way to be *sure* would be to ask a vet.  I understand you can't at this time....but I'll reiterate, I've never seen a kid that young have CL.


----------



## dhansen (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you all.  I am just going to watch him and see if anything changes.  He will be weaned in the next few weeks, so if it's milk goiter it will go away.


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 6, 2011)

Osteodystrophia fibrosa?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 6, 2011)

dhansen said:
			
		

> Thank you all.  I am just going to watch him and see if anything changes.  He will be weaned in the next few weeks, so if it's milk goiter it will go away.


Based on what I can see from the pic that doesn't look to me like milk goiter.  If it was it would be two symmetrical lumps below the jaw (like where our glands swell when we're sick) rather than one higher up on the jaw.


----------



## dhansen (Apr 8, 2011)

I tried finding info on Osteodystrophia fibrosa and didn't have much luck.  He has been nursing and eating grass in the field so I'm not sure why he would have that.


----------



## poorboys (Apr 8, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> dhansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I TOOK MINE TO THE VET, SHE WAS BORN WITH IT, IT WAS A SALIVRY GLAND. HE SAID THEY WOULD BE ON THE UPPER JAW OR BOTTOM JAW, NEVER SEEN ONE BORN WITH IT. AS SMITHURMOND SAID MILK GOITER IS ALONG THE BACK JAW DOWN NECKLINE. HE IS GOING TO LANCE IT, SAYS ITS' NOT INHERITED SO SHE WON'T PASS IT ALONG, USUALLY CAUSED BY INJURY.


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 8, 2011)

dhansen said:
			
		

> I tried finding info on Osteodystrophia fibrosa and didn't have much luck.  He has been nursing and eating grass in the field so I'm not sure why he would have that.


Probably not it, then..  Was just trying to think of anything that causes jaw deformations..


----------

